# Floriani Commercial Offers Top 100 Thread Set



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Be sure that you have the right color of thread on hand for any customer with the Top 100 Floriani Thread Colors Set 1 offered by Floriani Commercial Products. This versatile kit includes high-sheen, high-tensile strength polyester thread in the company’s 100 most popular colors. 

This thread is more colorfast and durable than rayon, but offers a beautiful, high luster sheen that is hard to distinguish from rayon. It has exceptional resistance to chemicals, including resistance to bleach. Due to a special Floriani coating, the thread requires less tension to run than other threads resulting in less thread breaks and smoother stitching. 

A sampling of the colors in set one includes Mediterranean, light blue, Mars red, pristine blue, pastel blue, ruby red, raspberry rhapsody, twinkle blue, jamocha and light pink. 

All 300 colors of the Floriani polyester thread are available in two size cones 1,000 and 5,000 meters. The New Top 100 Thread Kit contains the most popular 100 colors in the 1,000 meter cones and come in a handy storage box for convenience and organization. 

For more information about Floriani Commercial Product’s full line of commercial products that includes Appli-Stitch materials, Floriani stabilizers, threads, and more, go to www.florianicommercial.com or call 865-549-5115.


----------

